# Question about road and highway architecture and aesthetics



## fridim13 (Jun 30, 2013)

Hello,
I am a student at civil engineering and my graduation project is about road and highway architecture and aesthetics. I would like you to suggest me books or similar projects about this subject.
Thanks in advance


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi fridim, welcome to SSC 

I'm going to move this thread to the Highways Forum, I'm sure you will get more help there.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

States like Arizona, Texas and New Mexico often put a great deal of work in aesthetics, especially of interchanges.

A bit off the beaten track is the Marsha Sharp Freeway in Lubbock, Texas:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

More Marsha Sharp Freeway in Lubbock, Texas. Photos by Brian M.


----------

